

GEMA demands royalties for performances it has no rights over (2009) - laurent123456
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090408/2336284448.shtml

======
laurent123456
With all the legal burden, I wonder how can any music be produced or played in
Germany:

"German courts have agreed. The burden isn't on GEMA to prove that GEMA-
covered music was performed -- but on the accused to prove that no GEMA-
covered music is performed."

Then later:

"Oh, and lest we forget, it appears that even if you do fill out GEMA's own
forms listing out all the non-GEMA music you played, you have to pay GEMA to
file the forms. So... you end up paying no matter what."

